# Field Asset Services



## JasonFritz (Jun 5, 2012)

Does anyone have experience working with FAS???


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

RUUUUUUN screaming for your mommy!!!!



Don't do it, you'll go broke quick like with their loooooow pay and slooooow pay.
In 09 I briefly worked for them. When I quit working for them they could not comprehend why I'd quit for their failure to pay for services rendered. 
I'm not talking about charge backs etc, I'm talking about paying for any thing... day one and on.
Took close to 6 months for the pay to trickle in. 

NO THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

They are the worst in the industry! The ONLY way you should work for them is if you would starve otherwise.


----------



## JasonFritz (Jun 5, 2012)

Why are they so bad? I mean why do they treat us subs this way?

If I treated my subs awful they would all quit on me....

They had someone call me off my remodeling website, which is marketed towards high end remodeling www.AtlantaRemodelingNow.com it says nothing about preservation work and is about marketing to high end remodel clients....So why would they have someone call me and ask me to do remodeling work for them when I am obviously not desperate for work- at the same time they want me to carry E&O, the only other company that has ever asked me for that was SafeGaurd, who is obviously the worst ever, so I just don't get it. They told me they have some remodel jobs coming up and want me to be ready in a few weeks..so of course there's a rush on me... it just seems like the same ole same ole I got when SafeGuard came along... 

Any advice is well appreciated I don't want to pass up a good thing but I am worried its just more of the safeguard type of BS...


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

If you think that SG is the worse............you'll HATE working for FAS.

They are worse. In my experience.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

JasonFritz said:


> Why are they so bad? I mean why do they treat us subs this way?
> 
> If I treated my subs awful they would all quit on me....
> 
> ...


They are anticipating getting orders to rehab properties for Obama's rental home program. They are targeting you because they assume a good company will be in a better financial position to float large projects for 90 to 120 days while waiting for payment. Their current subs can't because they don't make any money working for FAS. It's a cycle. NO WAY I would do this. I have personally bid a few of these for Bank of America and nothing has come from any of it. It's a scary concept considering BAC put several companies out of business a few years back by simply not paying.


----------



## nopay (Apr 23, 2012)

*how can the bac simply not pay.???*



Doberman Properties said:


> They are anticipating getting orders to rehab properties for Obama's rental home program. They are targeting you because they assume a good company will be in a better financial position to float large projects for 90 to 120 days while waiting for payment. Their current subs can't because they don't make any money working for FAS. It's a cycle. NO WAY I would do this. I have personally bid a few of these for Bank of America and nothing has come from any of it. It's a scary concept considering BAC put several companies out of business a few years back by simply not paying.


the bac shorts me 1# out of every #4 orders.! most of the time i get shorted on debris removel they say the photos don't justify the yards, but yet they approve the yard count by the photos when i bid the job.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

nopay said:


> the bac shorts me 1# out of every #4 orders.! most of the time i get shorted on debris removel they say the photos don't justify the yards, but yet they approve the yard count by the photos when i bid the job.


That right there is the age old argument in property preservation. Well, one of them anyway.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

*FAS rehab prices are below the bottom of the barrel*

they want to pay between 135 and 136 for a kitchen sink faucet and sprayer installed by a pro plumber. My plumber laughs at that price. In our state and more than likely yours too specialty trades( electrical and plumbing ) cant be done by a general contractor. If the repair fails then you are liable for ALL damages out of your pocket. Insurance would more than likely cancel you and you are put on probation with your states licensing department if not canceled and unable to obtain a business license. Any more questions ??


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

JasonFritz said:


> Why are they so bad? I mean why do they treat us subs this way?
> 
> If I treated my subs awful they would all quit on me....
> 
> ...


If they are calling you that means 
(1) They have a need 
(2) They have burned their bridges with their last vendor 
(3) They don't pay 
(4) There is a reason they are calling you. 

I get calls all the time from property pres. companies and I have a few screening questions. You should develop the same thing if you are going to get into this industry, so you don't waste your time with the low ballers. Yesterday I had one call and want me to go 60 miles one way to do a 40 dollar lock change, " that does not even pay to put my shoes on to go to my truck" "Well you can get the locks for 4 to 7 dollars on line. " Thanks for the call but your companies pricing is not a good fit to what I need to make a profit" GOODBYE

I told them ( FAS) years ago I don't do REOmodeling and Tennant access. IT does NOT pay. they have their pricing list and that is that. 

You WILL spend many hours giving them a competitive bid that is fair.
You will be told that is too HIGH.
You will not get the work.
When you try to justify your pricing You will get to hear " thats fine we will just reassign it".
You will get a fuel bill at the end of the month and wonder if it is worth it.

When competiting against a Realtor they ( realtors) don't mark up bids so it is IMPOSSIBLE to be competitive. FAS marks up your work between 30 to 60 percent. Thats their commission for being your pimp. 

Negative attitude on my behalf perhaps. But i would recommend a pricing list before committing and sticking close to your base of operations till you get the feel for how they operate and if you are going to keep on with them.

Best of LUCK


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm probably going to get some hate for this but I like working for FAS. I love their app. It's very easy and clean. I go to a property for a simple grass cut and leave $500 more than I expected. They usually have set amounts of removal for you and every property I have been to has had something they have an allowable for that I am always able to complete same day.

They organize their property coordinators well, pick up on first ring. Always nice, no issues getting paid but the pay isn't very high. It's not the lowest. I lose $1 every time I install a lockbox.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

You must be one of their special protected contractors.

That sounds nothing like my experience.


----------



## dac1204 (Feb 16, 2013)

Zoly said:


> I'm probably going to get some hate for this but I like working for FAS. I love their app. It's very easy and clean. I go to a property for a simple grass cut and leave $500 more than I expected. They usually have set amounts of removal for you and every property I have been to has had something they have an allowable for that I am always able to complete same day.
> 
> They organize their property coordinators well, pick up on first ring. Always nice, no issues getting paid but the pay isn't very high. It's not the lowest. I lose $1 every time I install a lockbox.


 
I hope you are not completing all the work based on the allowable and hoping to get paid. 

We did that with BAC in 2011 when we started with them. The work order was for an initial secure and also to board any windows for the $100 allowable. Well that is about one window so we would board atleast one and bid the rest. We did that until we got our first check then we stopped. They always shorted pay for the allowable items. They would say "oh we didn't want that window boarded, we wanted the other one done, no pay". 

We did nothing for the allowable at the property and always bid it and made sure they told us where they wanted it. We were sent to one property to board one window, problem is all the windows needed it and were bid at the initial secure. The following week you guessed it another order to board one more window. We went and did that one but told them we would not go back out there until all were approved plus the two security doors.

Well wouldn't you know next week we get an order for everything which we completed. Them suckers had the nerve to back charge us for the first two windows because we boarded the front and they wanted the sides done. We quit working for them In Jan of 2012.

Their grass cuts always paid the best and I do miss that part. It wasn't nothing for me to make 20k a month of straight profit, but I also had over 300 properties within a short distance of each other. (within an hours drive). I had about 30 yards that paid over $100 and about 150 that paid between $50 and $100.

I am subbing FAS through another company and do not like them either. I do not like that you have to cap wires for .30 , cap chimnies for $45, replace bulbs for $1 etc, etc. I tried not do it bidding for more money but it was sent back denied and said they would not pay until it was completed. I know its money at the time of the secure but I used to get more by bidding it. They also pay for trimming shrubs by the cyd.

Whats up with that? They do not pay anything for actually trimming it?

Is this standard with FAS or just something the regional is doing?


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

I get paid for trimming. This is fast, I literally just cut these and they already sent the checks. Invoiced on Wednesday. You can see how they're supposed to just be initials.
The volume we are getting is really slow though so that's the bad part about it.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

FAS, in our experience, was near the top of our list of outright criminal thievery among the Nationals. I am saying that they outright lied and stole from our company. I have stated this numerous times on this forum with no fear of them, since I have the facts and the evidence. If someone is having success with them, Godspeed.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

i worked for them 5 years,did jobs noone else would and some nasty ones,in the end what did i get no appreciation now no work they treat you like you never existed,their motto is we like you till we find a fool that'll work cheaper so we pocket more money,my hope is they go out of business and real soon,no offense but i think you'd be a fool to work with them now,they've gotten that bad.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

david said:


> i worked for them 5 years,did jobs noone else would and some nasty ones,in the end what did i get no appreciation now no work they treat you like you never existed,their motto is we like you till we find a fool that'll work cheaper so we pocket more money,my hope is they go out of business and real soon,no offense but i think you'd be a fool to work with them now,they've gotten that bad.


I hear ya though there has ben a changing of the guard recently. Their attitude has changed and as I was told the technology that was once installed has been taken out ! Removed. Sounds like an exit strategy or Dale has gotten the company back. Recently it seems like it was 7 years ago ! People are not acting like the last employer in the country and I have to assue they learned that with out contractors they are NOTHING. Time will tell


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

Splinterpicker said:


> david said:
> 
> 
> > i worked for them 5 years,did jobs noone else would and some nasty ones,in the end what did i get no appreciation now no work they treat you like you never existed,their motto is we like you till we find a fool that'll work cheaper so we pocket more money,my hope is they go out of business and real soon,no offense but i think you'd be a fool to work with them now,they've gotten that bad.
> ...


With their fastrack training they seemed to recognize a lot of their passed faults and said "some people think safeguard are the worse, some people think we are". I haven't noticed anything bad besides only getting a few cuts but that's all subjective. As for being appreciated, it's one or the other. Pay me or appreciate me and I'd prefer the former.

I'm doing work to get paid not doing work to get praise. I don't mind, they have no obligation to keep sending me work. It's in their business plan to do it the most affordable, best way they can. They are here to make money and so am I. Prices change and it sucks but the amount of people that will do half the job we do for half the price is astounding and we have to stay and keep working hard.


----------

